# New fishy!



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Just picked this guy up tonight. Went all the way up to TFP to see if they had some, and they didn't. So, we desided to stop by one of our LFS where Jreff siad he thought they had them. We walked up and down the tanks and saw nothing. Then he said something to one of the guys working there about having them and low and behold in one of the lower tanks Jeff and I both walked past there he was!!!! About 8" TL .... Marbled Sailfin Cat!!!

I think the agnle of this pic misshaped him a bit.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Wow looks awesome! Nice Catch! ( not literally) lol


----------



## supaoopa (Sep 1, 2005)

NICE!! What kind of tank setup is it going in? 

Congrats on the new fish. :razz:


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

What is that he is in?

Great looking cat btw!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Very nice catfish! He's still little yet


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2005)

awesome! beautiful fish!


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

WOW - BEAUTIFUL! How big's his home?


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

He's in a fish shipping box in the picture, the LFS I got him from didn't have a bag big enough so we got a free box. Right now he's in a 100 gal pond. He will eventually be in something bigger.


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

I have no idea... Most of my fish do not have names, but he'll probably pic something up after while.


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

and here's 2 more cats we picked up today....

royal pleco 'Xingu'.....



















adonis pleco....


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2005)

woa....so....awesome....
im jealous


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> woa....so....awesome....
> im jealous


Yeah...me too! Nice new additions :-D


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Is its nose supposed to be red? lol, Maybe it has a cold


----------

